# Waterfowl Hunting with 20 Gauge



## dadsbuckshot (Apr 17, 2010)

I have a remington 870 Express Mag. in a 20 gauge. I bought a patternmaster long range waterfowl choke for it. 

I have never been fowl hunting, and am wanting to give it a try this coming season. Will a 20 work for me with the above set-up? 

I would buy a 12 gauge, but I am too stingy to spend the money right now 

Opinions and Thoughts


----------



## chase870 (Apr 17, 2010)

You may find that a improved cylinder will pattern steel in the 20 better, or at least thats what works best for me. You will be able to kill ducks and geese with a 20, but you must be very concious about the range you can kill with it. 35 yards is about the max I shoot with a 20. I hunt with a friend who has a area that is 20 gauge only and kill ducks and geese with a 20


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Apr 17, 2010)

What is the max yardage with a 12 gauge with a good set-up?


----------



## fishndinty (Apr 17, 2010)

dadsbuckshot said:


> What is the max yardage with a 12 gauge with a good set-up?



Depends on shot size.  The heavier the shot, the less it is affected by wind resistance and the slower it loses velocity.  I shoot BB sized shot for my third shot duck hunting.  The kinetic energy of this shot size is sufficient to about 45 yards.   I try not to shoot further than 40.

With size 2 Hevi shot, shots to 50-60 yards are possible if you can judge the lead correctly.  The dense pellets have less wind resistance per mass, allowing them to retain K.E. downfield.  Hevi BB and larger could extend this range even farther.


----------



## injun joe (Apr 17, 2010)

It's expensive, but if you shoot Hevi-Shot, a 20 will kill 'em farther than you will think. Dinty is right about the Specific Gravity of Hevi-Shot, it is better than the old days with lead shot. It's a heck of a lot more expensive, but it will kill way on out yonder. (And I'm talking graveyard dead DRT, not crippling.)


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 18, 2010)

That pattern master oughta get you out to 40 yds with Hevi Shot or the new Heavy Metal, or any of the soft high density non-toxic loads in a # 2 or 3.  Youll prob tear em pretty bad at close range but if you hunt the kinda spots i do, decoying birds are rare and most shots are 25-40 yds.  if you are going to hunt woodies on a swamp i would prob heed the previous advice and get an improved cylinder.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for the advice - I am going to try my 20 if at all possible this season.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jul 11, 2010)

My oldest son has dropped many ducks with a 20. He has also dropped 2 geese with 1 shot before. 20 ga. is deadly on ducks.


----------



## GABASSMAN (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a 20 ga browning gold hunter and its all I use. I use it with a full choke though and can knock em dead at 50 yards. Most people think that im shooting a 12 but im not. On a trip to Maryland I was dropping geese farther out than the boys with the 12's. I dont shoot that hevi shot either I shoot the Rio steels in 3 inch 4 shot.  Cheaper and easier on the shoulder and when the boys in the pond complement your shooting tell em step down to a 20!


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 12, 2010)

A 20 is plenty of gun. One of the guys I hunt with hunts with a 20 s/s and kills plenty of birds. He also shoots the Rem high volocity shells that most folk look down at. You just have to know your limit. I shoot a 12 and I still won't shoot at a bird past 30-35yds. Well if a pintail, wigeon or mallard flys by inside of 45 I'll take a shot  but that's far and few between.


----------



## cmk07c (Jul 12, 2010)

I killed quite a few with the 20 banger last year, and that was with 2 3/4. However, I had a few ringers drop and just dive down into the hydrilla only to not be found. Those birds are tough, but I loved it for the teal and its easier to lug around.


----------



## BFifer (Jul 15, 2010)

20s fine but more steel in the same pattern with a 12. Seems the steel goes right through them so you'll likely get more knock down with a 12. Give the 20 a shot and see how it goes, but bring extra shells to get ready to hit your cripples when they hit the water. Like CMK07C said, they dive, clamp onto the undergrowth and die... dogs have a tough time finding them so hit the cripples after they land if they haven't dove.


----------



## Buckhead (Jul 19, 2010)

I normally use a 12, but will use my 20 on occasion.  Using traditional steel shot, you can definitely tell a difference.  I would say around 10 yards less range.  When using the hevi shot or some of the other premium loads, not so much.  Don't be shy about using your 20, just know your limitations.  If you are going to shoot traditional steel, keep your shots inside of 35 yards and go with size 2/3/4 shot in a 3" shell.  If you are using the premium stuff, you don't have to be as careful and can use smaller shot size.  Hevi shot and some of the other expensive stuff will make your 20 about as effective as a typical 12 guage with traditional steel.


----------

